# Disque dur au ralenti !!!!



## Mac'Abann (23 Mai 2003)

Gros soucis sur un Imac G4 15'' avec disque dur 60 Gigas d'origine, Mac OS X.2.6.

Une clé USB (stick mémoire) m'a fait scratché le imac (Kernel Panic).
Ca m'est déjà arrivé quelques fois sur le Ibook et pas de problème. Il se réparre.
Il faut dire que ma clé USB et en Fat 32 et que le système ne le  supporte pas toujours : éjection sans avertir après 10 minutes environ, scratch si la clé est présente en cas de démarrage ou de changement de session. C'est ce dernier cas qui m'est arrivé.

Ensuite... galère. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le rédémarrage ne s'arrête plus.

Premiers soins d'urgence "fsck -y" après 3 heures d'attente (fonctionnement au ralenti), détection et réparation de problème  et deux "fsck -y" plus loin. Il me dit que c'est OK. Reboot et démarrage toujours au ralenti. Même les vieux MAc  était plus rapide. J'ai jamais vu ça...

Le disque se monte bien, il est visible, il fonctionne seulement au super-ralenti. 
Que puis-je faire ?????? HELP
 [froncement] 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses. Je n'ai pas trouvé de problème similaire sur le forum.


----------



## Onra (23 Mai 2003)

A part sauvegarder tes données, reformatter et réinstaller... je vois pas


----------



## Mac'Abann (24 Mai 2003)

Et si ce ralentissement n'avait rien avoir avec un problème logiciel...

Est-ce que ça pourrait être un problème physique du disque dur qui est apparu au même moment que le plantage de la machine...

Chez des connaisseurs, ils n'ont jamais vu un disque ralentir de la sorte. Si c'était une application qui "bouffait" la capacité mémoire, cela se verrait uniquement après la fin du démarrage. Mais là c'est dès le début et ça n'arrête pas. Back to the futur ... je retrouve la vitesse de mon Commodore 64.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help ! Avez-vous une autre explication. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut que je teste encore deux choses dès ce soir. Si je démarre sur mac os 9 et qu'il rame c'est que le problème est physique. Autrement, je vais acquérir norton utilities pour réparer la "bête"

Si vous avez d'autres expériences ou idées, merci de les partager...


----------



## Onra (24 Mai 2003)

Quand un disque a des secteurs d'endommagés ça peut ralentir les accès au disque. Il faut alors se servir d'un utilitaire pour réparer ou marquer ces secteurs comme déffectueux...

Si c'est un tel pbm, tu devrais avoir autant de ralentissement sous OS 9.


----------



## mac_steph (25 Mai 2003)

Mon expérience de DD qui ralentit c'est quand il me restait moins de 200 MB de place sur le disque. Mac OSX utilise la mémoire virtuelle et a besoin de place sur le disque pour bien fonctionner. A voir si ce n'est pas ça... on ne fait plus attention de nos jours sur la place qu'il reste sur nos disque durs... Puis j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir une fragmentation importante du disque également... un petit coup de speed disk et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre. Tiens, profite de passer Norton disk doctor pendant que tu y es.

Stéphane


----------



## Mac'Abann (26 Mai 2003)

Merci du conseil. Mais ce n'est pas ça.

Le disque a encore 40 Gigas de libre. Donc j'ai encore de la marge...

J'ai passé Notron doctor.... J'ai dû le laisser tourner 20 heures pour qu'il me fasse tout le check (y compris le media control). C'est vraiment très bizarre...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme avec OS 9 il tourne aussi au ralenti ce n'est donc pas OS X qui ralenti le système.

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est un problème uniquement du disque dur ou autre (matériel). Je pense quand même que c'est le disque dur. Mais je me demande si le fait de tout reconfigurer le disque (qui a une seule partition) va effectivement accélérer le disque ou si il est gravement endommagé. A-t-on un moyen de le savoir avant de perdre des heures à tout reconfigurer et réinstaller ? 

Je pense que reconfigurer le tout est la seule solution avant de l'amener en réparation à un shop. Peut-être avez-vous une autre idée ?

Je désespère....


----------



## JediMac (26 Mai 2003)

J'y connais pas grand chose, mais j'ai plusieurs fois lu sur les forums qu'à part augmenter le foutoire, les produits Norton ne servent à pas grand chose. Tu devrais essayer avec avec d'autres softs du type Techtool ou Disk warrior que je ne connais pas non plus, mais qui ont meilleure presse.


----------



## Mac'Abann (16 Août 2003)

Les mystères de l'informatique...

Des nouvelles de ma mésaventure.

Après reconfiguration totale, tout marchait bien et après un reboot d'usage après 5h de réinstallation et de remise des préférences, c'est de nouveau la catastrophe... Lenteur au démarrage...

Ayant ras le bol, je ne touche plus l'Imac... Et le laisse à son propriétaire qui l'utilise au ralenti sans redémarrer.

Et, petit à petit, jour après jour, il va de mieux en mieux. L'accès au disque dur semble mieux aller.

Je tente quelques redémarrage. De mieux en mieux...

Après 1 mois, j'ai retrouvé la vitesse d'avant. Je me décide enfin de repasser de X.2 à X.2.6. Tout est OK....

Et dire que j'ai failli craquer et passer au magasin pour changer le disque dur. C'est quand même mystérieux...

Je crois encore les doigts pour que le disque tourne toujours aussi vite....

Mais j'ai perdu ma crédibilité quand à mes bons conseils. Comment savoir si le disque est vraiment out ! C'est un peu magique. Comme quoi, même en informatique, il faut laisser faire le temps.


----------

